# Borderless printing with Lightroom 4



## camerashy (Mar 15, 2012)

Wonder if somenone could help me please. I'm trying to print a borderless image from Lightroom 4 but I keep getting the white edge around the picture.
I have ticked the borderless box in my printer profile page but the margins and cell sizes still show a small measurement in L4......for example the cell size shows 285.8mm x 203.9mm rather than 297mm x 210mm which is A4 borderless.
Appreciate any help
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Effeegee (Mar 15, 2012)

The aspect ratio differs (slightly) between the cell size and A4 in your example. Somewhere along the line you will have to get image (crop in develop), cell (print module) and paper Printer set up) to the same aspect ratio or size


----------



## camerashy (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmm!! image crop OK, paper printer OK,  the problem I'm having is getting the cell size to accept 297mm x 210mm it will not allow me to do this and always creates its own small border?? 
In Photoshop I just tick the borderless option in the Printer Advanced Section and hey presto.....surely, there must be an easier way, if not, then I will export to PS and carry on printing from there.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 16, 2012)

Margins at zero? 
Stroke border?


----------



## camerashy (Mar 17, 2012)

Now that is strange... over the past few days of trying different options Lightroom has not allowed me to reduce the margins to zero but today it has and as a consequence I can now increase the cell size to 297 x 210 A4 size.
Many thanks for all your help
Dave


----------



## mak65 (Sep 13, 2012)

I wish there had been an actual answer. I have LR 3.6 and have tried borderless printing. I try to move the sliders but they won't go to zero.  I set everything I see to borderless and I get borders. Only occasionally do I get borderless.  Yes, I have used the template for the size I want to print. Yes, if I crop I set it to crop the size, as well.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 13, 2012)

Borderless function has to be set from your printer driver setup properties function.


----------



## mak65 (Sep 14, 2012)

Denis:

I appreciate the response but I have set the borderless function in from that same location everytime I go to print borderless.  Still doesn't work.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 14, 2012)

Before you can get Lightroom sliders to go to zero, you have to select the borderless option from your printer driver options.

I am not able to provide full details as I do not normally use Lightroom as my primary print source. I have a Canon Printer and I know that is where borderless printing is controlled and is normally available only for selected paper sizes.


----------

